# Scott Keeney - 2009 Summer Training Blog



## SycamoreStateofMind

Current Sycamores Scott Keeney (SR) and Eric Schulz (JR) will be blogging their summer miles on the "Newly Created" Sycamore Cross Country and Track Forum. This is a new feature that we are experimenting with for the summer of 2009. As many of you may or may not know distance runners put in a great deal of time preparing their body for the rigorous Division 1 Cross Country season that awaits them. Scott and Eric will be spending the next several months blogging their miles, sharing their workouts, weather conditions and answering any questions you might have about your own training. These guys will put upwards of 80 plus miles a week mid summer in the heat of the day. They work very hard and are some of the most fit athletes in all the world. I want to take this oppertunity to thank Scott and Eric for their time and dedication to Indiana State! Good Luck this summer Scott, we will be watching! 


*Sycamore CC & Track:* Scott, where will you be training this summer?
*Scott:* Terre Haute

*Sycamore CC & Track:* Who will you be training with this summer?
*Scott:* I will be training with Josh Bedford (former Terre Haute North standout and current Indiana State Sycamore) and Andrew Sullivan (former Terre Haute South standout and current Indiana State Sycamore), and anyone else who wants to come visit! He asked me to personally invite frequent Sycamorehoops.com posters IndyTreeFan and SydCamore for a distance run anytime this summer. 

*Sycamore CC & Track:* Where will you be working this summer?
*Scott:* I will be working as a Nurse's Assistant at Union Hospital

*Sycamore CC & Track:* For those incoming freshman, what was your 5k PR while in high schcool?
*Scott:* 15:39 (3.1 Miles)

*Sycamore CC & Track: *Ok, what is your 5k PR now after 3 years of college Cross Country? 
*Scott:* 14:39 (3.1 Miles)

*Sycamore CC & Track:* What is your 8k PR? 
*Scott: *24:41 Cross Country PR

*Sycamore CC & Track:* What is your 10K PR?
*Scott:* 31:46 Cross Country PR

*Sycamore CC & Track:* Have you set your goals for the up coming Cross Country season, would you mind sharing those? 
*Scott:* Advance to Cross Country Nationals again this year as an individual and hopefully have my teammates there with me; I would also like to break the Indiana State school record of 24:17; I want to be top 3 at the conference meet again and have our team take home the championship (we were only 3 points away last year)......

*Sycamore CC & Track:* Finally Scott what do you have to say to all of your readers @ Sycamorehoops.com?
*Scott:* A distance running tradition has been established at ISU since 2004 when the Sycamores won the MVC championship for three consecutive years. Since then, ISU has graduated many of its best runners in its history, including: (1) Jordan Fife (who is still competing as a professional runner for Team Indiana Elite out of Bloomington): while at ISU he was 9th in the nation in the steeplechase, 24:19 PR in cross country, 4:06 indoor mile, 8:09 PR and school record iin the indoor 3K (2) Sean Bowman: 4:06 indoor mile PR and school record, 3 time 1st team all conference in cross country, MVC steeplechase champion in 2008. (3) Justin Kunz: 2 time conference champion in the outdoor 10K and indoor 5K, school record holder in the 10,000 meters (29:49) and outdoor 5K (14:22). (4) Kyle Walsh: 8:18 PR in the indoor 3K, 4:11 mile, 9:07 steeplechase (so far let's see if he can drop it down lower by the end of this season). These guys and many others have contributed greatly to the ISU distance running tradition that I hope will be passed on for many years to come. It appears now as if it may: two of our freshman this year have ran under 15:00 in the outdoor 5K, Jeremiah Vaughan (14:46) and Craig Padgett (14:56). This summer may be the most key summer in Indiana State distance running history. We are on the verge of doing something special that has never happened: advancing to the national cross country championships. With the graduation of myself, Eric Schulz, Jared Messmann, and Thomas Crum next year, it appears as if this is THE YEAR to get the job done! 

_Scott and Eric will blog their summer miles until Sunday, August 22!_


----------



## ISUCC

The "distance running tradition" was started in 1983 when McNichols was hired as the coach. While we may not have won an MVC championship as soon as he was hired, he brought ISU to the top of the conference for CC right away. ISU won a few MVC CC championships before the run of 3 straight that began in 2004.

just my .02 cents


----------



## ISUCC

Here is the MVC list of ISU all-MVC runners, I added Keeney's 2008 all-mvc award to this list. I assume he's going to run CC this Fall then. 

Indiana State
David Birke ................................1996
Sean Bowman ...............2004, 05, 06
Brent Compton ....................1990, 91
George Condy .....................1993, 94
Montez Crider ............................1988
Jordan Fife ...........................2004, 05
Jason Gunn .........................1999, 00
Aaron Harding ...........................2004
Kyle Hobbs ..........................1990, 91
Patrick James ............................1988
*Scott Keeney .......................2006, 07, 08*
Todd Kostelnik ...........................1994
Justin Kunz ................................2006
Antonio McDaniel ......................2005
Jason Petipren ...........................2000
Randy Placenia .........................2007
Bill Porter ...................................1994
Mark Rode .................................2001
Eric Rush .......................1985, 86, 88
Rick Sluder ................................1998
Isaiah Stafford ...........................2001
Scott Walschlager ......................1986
Geoff Wayton .............................1997
Kurt Wayton .........................1996, 99
Blaine Zimmerman ....................2005



Morgan said:


> Yeah so that will make him a SR. in Cross Country and he just red shirted what would have been his SR. year of track. So he will be entering his SR. all the way though. He had a red shirt his freshman year (I remember because he was my roommate). But we quit living together because he went to bed every night at like 9:00. lol Naa we lived together SO year also...


----------



## ISUCC

OK, glad we got that straightened out now! Heck, Scott's a member here, have him clarify all this! ha!


----------



## Skeeney

Yes, true....the ISU distance tradition did begin when Coach McNichols arrived back in 1983.  I definitely did not mean to downplay the success of any athletes or teams prior to 2004, I only did so to give a background on recent success and also because I know these athletes personally as friends.  

*Saturday, May 9*
So here is my first post:  I ran 8 miles today with former ISU runner Antonio McDaniel in Bloomington.  We watched the meet last night and then both stayed with Jordan Fife, who is living and training in Bloomington as mentioned above.  This is the longest run I have completed since March, and I am working my way back into shape slowly.  I will probably hit around 40 miles this week.


----------



## ISUCC

why did Jordan not finish the 1500 last night? 



Skeeney said:


> Yes, true....the ISU distance tradition did begin when Coach McNichols arrived back in 1983.  I definitely did not mean to downplay the success of any athletes or teams prior to 2004, I only did so to give a background on recent success and also because I know these athletes personally as friends.
> 
> So here is my first post:  I ran 8 miles today with former ISU runner Antonio McDaniel in Bloomington.  We watched the meet last night and then both stayed with Jordan Fife, who is living and training in Bloomington as mentioned above.  This is the longest run I have completed since March, and I am working my way back into shape slowly.  I will probably hit around 40 miles this week.


----------



## Skeeney

*Sunday May 10* 
6 miles
I ran by myself in Frankfort on the golf course.  
The weather was perfect: sunny with a nice breeze, about 65 degrees.  
Felt good, the foot feels incredible.


----------



## Skeeney

Week ending May 10th.....40 miles total.  I plan on doing about 45 miles or so next week.  Usually I dont start good training until July so I am increasing the miles steadily.


----------



## Skeeney

*Monday May 11*
5 miles...After the run I did 175 X pushup/pull, and a good core routine. 
I ran by myself on Safari Trails in Terre Haute.
Weather was perfect once again.


----------



## Skeeney

*Tuesday May 12*
6 miles
I ran to Deming Park and back.  
The foot felt worse today from standing all day two days in a row when I was shadowing at Union Hospital and at a doctor's office.  The weather was incredible for the third day in a row, but I hear that tomorrow some storms are going to roll in.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

*Foot Injury Question?*

What exactly is wrong with your foot? And is it not totally healed? Were you supposed to have surgery? Should you not take more time off until it is totally healed? 

Just curious because I really don't know the answers to any of these questions.


----------



## Skeeney

The condition of my foot is actually a strange subject, and not a typical muscular or skeletal injury that is common in runners.  The story started a few years ago when I got some pretty bad plantar warts.  Not knowing anything about them, I went to a local doctor here in Terre Haute who recommended surgery to actually use a scalpel and cut them out.  So, a year ago from right now, I had the surgery done.  It was fine for a while after that, but eventually the warts returned in the scar tissue where my surgery was, and this became very, very painful.  I dealt with them as best I could in cross country and indoor.  At the end of indoor they were extremely painful, to the point where I had to take ibuprofen before each race just so that I could make it through the race.  I had a redshirt available for outdoor and coach and I talked and decided that I should use it.  It was a great decision: I went and saw one of the best podiatrists in the country and we got rid of them.  My foot is still uncomfortable right now but it seems to be getting better and better and I hope that soon I will be back to 100%. So there is my weird story!


----------



## Skeeney

*Thursday May 14*
6 miles 
Ran with Josh Bedford on Safari Trails in West Terre Haute. 
Felt very good today, the weather was surprisingly nice: sunny and about 70 degrees.


----------



## Skeeney

*Friday May 15*
5 miles, then 175 X pushup/pull and a core workout.
Ran alone today in the morning because I'm going to work the MVC championships for most of the day.


----------



## Skeeney

*Saturday May 16*
9 miles
I ran with Antonio McDaniel and Scott Krapf today.  We ran down Heritage Trail to the Cemetery, then over to Deming Park and back to campus down Ohio Blvd.


----------



## Skeeney

*Sunday May 19*
6 miles 
I ran with Jordan Fife, Antonio McDaniel, Scott Krapf, and Dave Santelik.  We ran over to Safari Trails, which were surprisingly nice considering it had rained the past couple of days.


----------



## Skeeney

*Week ending May 19*
44 Total Miles this week.


----------



## Skeeney

*Monday May 18*
6 miles 
Ran alone down Heritage Trail.


----------



## Skeeney

*Tuesday May 19*
7 miles.....7:04 average pace 
I ran with Andrew Sullivan.  We headed to Safari Trails at first but they were flooded so we went back into town and then around campus.  He has a GPS watch and heart rate monitor so he showed me the average pace afterwards.  The weather was incredible today.


----------



## Skeeney

*Wednesday May 20*
8 miles....7 minute pace or so 
I ran again with Sullivan today.  We ran down Ohio Blvd. to Deming and then to Dobbs and did a loop in there.  Afterwards I did some good stretching.


----------



## Skeeney

*Thursday May 21*
6 miles
I ran by myself down Heritage Trail to the Football Field where I ran around that area on the grass for a while.  Afterwards I did 200 X pushup/pull and core.


----------



## Skeeney

*Friday May 22*
7 miles
I ran with Sullivan today.  We headed down Ohio Blvd. to Deming and then onto Thompson's Ditch.


----------



## Skeeney

*Saturday May 23*
6 miles
I ran back at home in Frankfort at the golf course.  I felt amazing today.


----------



## Skeeney

*Sunday May 24*
10 miles 
I ran with Tony today at Eagle Creek Park in Indy.  We went about 70 minutes.  The weather was hot but Eagle Creek is very shaded so it was nice.  I did 175 X pushup today and core.


----------



## Skeeney

*Week ending May 24*
50 miles total


----------



## Skeeney

*Monday May 25*
6 miles
I ran alone today down Heritage Trail.  42:45 total time.


----------



## Skeeney

*Tuesday May 26*
7 miles 
Collett Park/The Landing


----------



## Skeeney

I have been cross training (foot problems again go figure) I'll let you know when I return to running, hopefully it will be soon.


----------



## Skeeney

*Tuesday June 2*
4 miles 
Back in action.  Ran an easy 4 then did core and lifted weights.


----------



## Skeeney

*Wednesday June 3*
6 miles 
To Deming and back.  It rained the whole time but it felt pretty good.  I did 200 X pushup/pull afterward.


----------



## Skeeney

*Thursday June 4*
6 miles 
Ran down Heritage Trail.  After this I met up with Sullivan and we lifted in the arena.  We did a good core routine and then some total body lifting.


----------



## Skeeney

Well my foot has been hurting pretty decent as of late because of the aforementioned problem (on page two of this blog).....I have been biking pretty hard core and when I string together a week or so of continuous running I will start logging miles again.  I am beyond frustrated right now and I feel as though if I wrote down all the biking I did on here I would get more and more pissed, so I am going to abstain from writing on this site for a while.  To know that things were going great after I redshirted the outdoor season to fix it, and then the problem returning, is making me very mad to say the least.  However, I know it is still early and I have plenty of time.


----------



## Skeeney

*Monday June 15*
6 miles in 43:00 
Back at it, I ran 3 days last week.  I ran today by myself around Fairbanks Park and then campus.  I also did core and weights.


----------



## Skeeney

*Tuesday June 16*
5 miles in 36:00
Ran down Heritage Trail and back.  After the run I did a static flexibility routine.


----------



## Skeeney

*Wednesday June 17*
7 miles in 48:45
I ran with Sullivan down Ohio Blvd. and to Dobbs Park.  Before this run Sullivan and I did about an hour worth of quality work in the weightroom.  We did a 30 minute core workout, then weights, then some quick feet drills on the ladders.


----------



## Skeeney

*Thursday June 18*
5 miles in 34:50
I ran with Austin Cline at the Frankfort Golf Course today.


----------



## Skeeney

*Friday June 19*
6 miles in 50:00
I ran alone on the Frankfort Golf Course and then did 150 X pushup and core.


----------



## Skeeney

*Saturday June 20*
6 miles in 42:45 
I ran alone on the Frankfort Golf Course.  Then did 4 X 15 second stride.


----------



## Skeeney

*Sunday June 21*
9 miles 
I ran with Sullivan today.  We drove out to the cross course: bad idea.  The bugs were unbearable.  There was about 20 flies and 20 mosquitos following us for 5K, so we decided to head out to the roads.


----------



## Skeeney

*Week ending June 21*
45 miles total.


----------



## Skeeney

*Monday June 22*
7 miles 
I ran with Sullivan, Bedford, Jeff Andrews, and "Morgan."  We ran down Ohio Blvd. to Deming and then in the neighborhoods just east of Deming.  It was extremely humid today but a good run overall.  Before the run Sullivan and I did a good weight workout and core.


----------



## Skeeney

*Tuesday June 23*
8 miles and 6 X stride
I ran with Sullivan, Bedford, Andrews, and Brandon Query today.  We started in Hawthorn Park, ran through Rose's Campus, then down the trail a little and back into Hawthorn.


----------



## Skeeney

*Wednesday June 24 *
7 miles in 48:30
Huge group today....7 people total.  We ran on Levee.  I was a little worried about bugs and the terrain, but it was amazing, the ground was pretty smooth throughout the entire loop.  Sullivan and I did weights before the run, consisting of plyometrics, core, and then the prescribed weight routine.


----------



## Skeeney

*Thursday June 25*
5 miles 
I ran alone today really slow at Dobbs Park.  I needed a day alone, and an easy day.  I'm really sore today and have some aches and pains.  I've been hitting the weights pretty hard and running with a small group usually ends up cranking the pace up a little quicker than I want.  Really hot today but nice and shaded.


----------



## Skeeney

*Friday June 26*
8 miles 
I ran levee with Sullivan.  Good pace not too fast or slow.  In the morning I did core, 150 X pushup/pull, and barefoot form drills.


----------



## Skeeney

*Saturday June 27*
10 miles 
I ran with Sullivan and Query at Depauw Trails.  Got some good hills in.


----------



## Skeeney

*Sunday June 28*
6 miles 
I ran alone on Levee.  Did a pretty good stretching routine afterwards.


----------



## Skeeney

*Week ending June 28*
51 miles total


----------



## Skeeney

*Monday June 29 *
7 miles 
I ran with Sullivan.  We went down Ohio Blvd. to Thompson's Ditch.  
In the morning Sullivan and I did ladder drills, weights, and core.


----------



## Skeeney

*Tuesday June 30*
8 miles 
I ran alone today because Sullivan punked out on me (jk).  I ran on levee and then a campus loop.  The weather was incredible, very mild and little humidity.


----------



## Skeeney

*Wednesday July 1*
9 miles 
I ran with Bedford, Jeff Andrews, and Denny to St. Mary's and back.  The weight room was mysteriously closed today so I did some core, pushups, and other little exercises in my room.  Also, there is a pull-up bar inside the track, so I did some pull ups too.


----------



## Skeeney

*Thursday July 2*
9 miles 
I ran mostly alone, Sullivan did about 2 with me and then headed back because he ran some in the morning also.  I went to Deming and did a loop in there, then onto Thompson's Ditch and back.


----------



## Skeeney

*Friday July 3*
11 miles 
I ran alone on levee and then a loop around Fairbanks.  After the run I did core and 200 X pushup/pull.  I felt pretty good today and the weather was incredible.


----------



## Skeeney

*Saturday July 4 *
6 miles 
I ran with Koressel and Sullivan by Koressel's house in Evansville.  We went pretty quick from the beginning in typical Koressel fashion.  Good run.


----------



## Skeeney

*Sunday July 5*
8 miles 
Koressel, Sullivan, and I ran at USI's cross country course and the trails around there.  Interesting run, it was a little slick on the trails from the rain but not too bad.


----------



## Skeeney

*Week ending July 5*
58 miles


----------



## Skeeney

*Monday July 6*
7 miles 
I ran with Sullivan on levee.  After the run I did 5 X stride and Sullivan and I did some pullups.  I felt incredible today, probably the best I have felt all summer.  The weather was unbelievable.


----------



## Skeeney

*Tuesday July 7*
9.5 miles 
I ran with Sullivan today.  We ran to Margaret and then hopped onto Thompson's Ditch, then ran back to Deming and did 10 X snow hill.  Earlier in the afternoon we did core, ladder drills, and the weight workout.


----------



## Skeeney

*Wednesday July 8*
8.5 miles 
I ran with Sullivan at Hawthorn Park.  After the run I did 6 X stride on Rose Hulman's football field.  I wore the Vibram Five Fingers for the strides, which are these glove-like shoes that mimic barefoot running.  Felt pretty good.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Skeeney said:


> *Wednesday July 8* I wore the Vibram Five Fingers Felt pretty good.



That's what she said!


----------



## Skeeney

Now hey Morgan, let's play by the rules that you established: there is a separate thread for comments about my log!


----------



## Skeeney

*Thursday July 9*
10 miles 
I ran with Sullivan, Query, and Mayhew.  We went over to check out Safari Trails.  For the most part it was really nice we actually almost made it to the West Vigo Elementary School, which hasn't been accessible since about November.  Then we headed over to Levee for a little bit.  In the afternoon Sullivan and I did plyometrics, weights, and core.


----------



## Skeeney

*Friday July 10*
8 mile progressive run in 51:20 
I ran with Sullivan down Heritage Trail.  We did a progressive run, and here are our splits......7:49, 6:56, 6:39, 6:24, 6:09, 5:57, 5:46, 5:34.  I felt pretty good today.


----------



## Skeeney

*Saturday July 11*
8 miles 
Nice, relaxed run by myself on Levee today.  I worked 12 hours today and was still sore from the workout yesterday so I took it pretty easy today.  I did some pullups when I was done.


----------



## Skeeney

*Sunday July 12*
13 miles 
I ran with Sullivan today at McCormick's Creek State Park.  We carpooled there with Julia Costello and Kristy Twitchell.  Sullivan has a GPS watch and doesn't seem to realize that it is not 100% accurate, especially in thick, tall trees haha.  Therefore, I feel like we ran more than 13, because we ended up running about 1:42.  Anyway, it was my first time to McCormick's Creek and I am pretty impressed.  The trails were well kept up and there was plenty of hills to get one's heart rate up.


----------



## Skeeney

*Week ending July 12*
64 miles total


----------



## Skeeney

*Monday July 13*
8 miles 
I ran with a pretty large group: Sullivan, Bedford, Andrews, Query, and Mayhew.  We went across the river to Safari Trails.  I actually felt great today despite hitting some large hills at McCormick's Creek yesterday.  In the late morning Sullivan and I did ladder drills, core, and weights.


----------



## Skeeney

*Tuesday July 14*
10 miles 
I ran with Sullivan to Deming, then Dobbs, then around the football stadium.  I did 6 X stride integrated into the end of the run.


----------



## Skeeney

*Wednesday July15*
10 miles in about 68 minutes 
Sullivan and myself ran West Terre Haute Loop and surged up the five major hills that we encountered during the loop.  It was a great run and a good mixture of a hill workout and a medium long day.  When we got done running I stretched pretty well and did some pullups too.


----------



## Skeeney

*Thursday July 16*
10 miles 
I ran with Query, Sullivan, and Mayhew on St. Mary's Loop.  I actually woke up this morning with a sore throat and worked all day and it became worse and worse as the day went on, and I began to feel very weak.  I considered not running but I felt OK before the run and I went to the training room and took my temperature and it was normal, so I did it and it went all right.  Right after it though I became very cold and tired, so we will see what tomorrow holds.  In the afternoon I lifted and did core.


----------



## Skeeney

*Friday July 17*
6 miles 
I ran by myself really slow today because I am still sick.  I went to the training room and Sherri said that I don't have a fever and I don't have strep throat, but that my throat is really red and swollen.  I feel pretty weak and tired, but I can still run OK so I will try to keep going and we'll see if I can't get over it really quick.


----------



## Skeeney

*Saturday July 18*
Well I went to Union's ER to get a strep test, and the doc says that I don't have strep but that I could have mono.  He told me to wait a few days to see if it is just a run-of-the-mill viral infection.  If my condition doesn't get any better I'm going to go back in and get checked for mono.  Let's hope it is not that.  I didn't run today, so we'll see if I can get healthy again quickly.


----------



## Skeeney

*Sunday July 19*
I'm feeling much better today, so hopefully it is not mono and just a simple viral infection.  I'm not going to run today, but if I improve this much tomorrow I definitely will.  

*Week ending July 19*
44 miles


----------



## Skeeney

*Monday July 20*
9 miles 
I felt much much better today.  Let's hope this is my last setback of the summer and that I can start doing some training haha.  Anyway I ran to Deming and then Thompson's Ditch.  After the run I did pushups, core, and stretching.


----------



## Skeeney

*Tuesday July 21*
10 miles 
I ran with Sullivan to St. Mary's and back.  When I got back I did 6 X 100 meter stride and pullups.  Felt pretty good today.  Early in the afternoon Sullivan and I went swimming and took a dip in the hot tub at the new rec center.  That place is so sweet.


----------



## Skeeney

*Wednesday July 22*
10 miles 
2 mile warmup.  6 mile tempo with Schulz and Sullivan.  Hey Schulz, it is the TOW path not the TOE path, you wouldn't call it a "foot appendage" path would you?  Anyway, like Schulz said, we averaged 5:40 for the 6 miles.  2 mile cooldown.  Great day overall.  After the run Schulz, Sullivan, Tony, Koressel and myself ate at a pretty good Mexican-style restaurant in Indy.


----------



## Skeeney

*Thursday July 23*
10 miles 
Sullivan and I ran at Eagle Creek State Park this morning.  A pretty good run overall.  After it I did 4 X stride in my new flats.


----------



## Skeeney

*Friday July 24*
8 miles 
I ran on the golf course by my house this morning.  Austin Cline ran with me for half of it.  I felt good today and I did 8 X strides with my Vibram Five Fingers, which felt amazing.  After the run I did a little bit of core and pushups.  I am running the infamous Frankfort Bun Run 5K tomorrow morning, and apparently there is a doctor in Frankfort who will be running and has run 1:09 for the half and got 2nd at the Chicago Marathon this year.  It appears as if I may have some good competition.


----------



## Skeeney

*Saturday July 25*
9 miles 
Frankfort Bun Run 5k...2nd place in 15:44
Well it turns out I didn't have to worry about the doctor too much, but Joe Hoffman, a friend of mine who runs for IUPUI.  He is in very good shape and made a strong late surge on me to pull away and win it in 15:36.  I'll take it, it is 24 seconds faster than I have ever ran at the race, and this is my first race since March.


----------



## Skeeney

*Sunday July 26*
14 miles 
I ran with Sullivan, Mayhew, and Query on Safari Trails and Levee.  I felt pretty sore today but it was very good weather.  After the run I did 32 pullups.


----------



## Skeeney

*Week ending July 26*
70 miles total


----------



## Skeeney

*Monday July 27*
10 miles 
Sullivan and I ran down Ohio Blvd. to Dobbs Park and then back.  I did 4 X 100 meter stride and 4 X 50 meter sprint on Woodrow Wilson Middle School's track.  Before the run Sullivan and I lifted, did ladder drills, and core.


----------



## Skeeney

*Tuesday July 28*
10.5 miles 
I ran alone today to Thompson's Ditch and then back to Deming.  There I did 10 X hill sprint up a hill on the north side of the park by the woods.  I would guess that it was a little shy of 200 meters long.  Pullups after the run.


----------



## Skeeney

*Wednesday July 29*
10 miles
I ran with Sullivan and Crum in Sandusky, Ohio.  We went to Cedar Point to visit Jared Messmann (And ride the best rollercoasters in the world of course).  We ran down some country road for the majority of the run.


----------



## Skeeney

*Thursday July 30*
13 miles total
AM: 9 miles
I ran with Crum in Fort Wayne.  We did the infamous "Seminary and Plex Loop."  I really enjoyed it because it was mostly grass.  
PM: 4 miles
I lifted weights and then ran easy in Deming Park.  After the run I did 8 X stride in the Vibram 5 fingers.


----------



## Skeeney

*Friday July 31*
12 mile progressive run in 1:16
I ran an out and back to St. Mary's.  Out 6 miles in 40 minutes and back in 36.  Felt incredible today.


----------



## Skeeney

*Saturday August 1*
8.5 miles 
I ran with Sullivan and Query.  We started at Hawthorn, ran in there for a while, then ran down Heritage Trail and spent some time on the Hulman Links Golf Course since it was overcast and there weren't too many golfers.  After the run I did 8 X stride in the Vibram Five Fingers on Rose Hulman's football field.  The Colts arrive tomorrow for training camp!


----------



## Skeeney

*Sunday August 2 *
16 miles
Myself, Sullivan, Mayhew, Andrew Lepowski, Sean Dietrich, and Query went to McCormick's Creek State Park for our long run.  It was a pretty tough run because McCormick's Creek has some large hills, however, it was probably one of the best long runs I've ever had.


----------



## Skeeney

*Week ending August 2*
80 miles total


----------



## Skeeney

*Monday August 3 *
10 miles 
I ran with Twitchell, Lepkowski, Sullivan, Bedford, and Jeff Andrew.  We went to Safari Trails.  After the run I did some pullups.


----------



## Skeeney

*Tuesday August 4*
13 total miles in 2 runs
A busy day of running and running-related activities.
AM: Ran 5 miles with Sullivan and Lepkowski.  We lifted at the new rec center and then attended a yoga class.
PM: Ran 8 miles with Sullivan.  We went to Deming and did 15 X hill on the hill at the very south end of the park.  It is very steep.....a great workout.


----------



## Skeeney

*Wednesday August 5*
11 miles 
Sullivan and I ran to 7th street to Rea Park and did a loop around there and back.  We incorporated 3 strides into the end of the run, and I did 36 X pullup when I got back.


----------



## Skeeney

*Thursday August 6*
13 miles total 
AM: 5 miles to Deming, Weights, core, yoga
PM: 8 miles with Bedford.....4 X 200 meter stride


----------



## Skeeney

*Friday August 7*
10 miles
Sullivan and I ran St. Mary's Loop.  We did 6 X 3 minute "surge."  It was pretty much a fartlek type workout.  The weather was nice for the run because it sprinkled nearly the entire time, which kept it cool.


----------



## Skeeney

*Saturday August 8*
11 miles 
I ran alone to Deming, Highland Lawn Cemetery, then to Hawhthorn down Heritage Trail.  I took it easy today and let my body dictate the pace.  4 X stride at the end, a little core, and pullups.


----------



## Skeeney

*Sunday August 9*
17 miles 
Ran alone at Depauw Nature Center until about an hour in when I spotted 4 guys who appeared to be running at a decent clip.  I asked if I could join them and they said yea.  It was 2 guys from Depauw and 2 from Grinnell College in Iowa.


----------



## Skeeney

*Week ending August 9*
85 miles


----------



## Skeeney

*Monday August 10*
11 miles 
I ran alone to Deming/Dobbs/Thompson's Ditch.  In the afternoon I did core, weights, and a little plyometrics.


----------



## Skeeney

*Tuesday August 11*
13 miles 
Sullivan and I ran West Terre Haute Loop Extended backwards (yea it sounds confusing I know).  We surged up every hill we encountered.  After the run I did 4 X 100 meter stride and 4 X 50 meter sprint, then yoga.


----------



## Skeeney

*Wednesday August 12*
10 miles 
I ran with Bedford on Safari trails at 9 am.  The weather was absolutely incredible: it was probably around 70 degrees with a cool breeze.  Good easy run.


----------



## Skeeney

*Thursday August 13*
14 miles total
AM: 5 miles and then ladder drills, core, and weights.
PM: 9 miles with a 30 minute tempo on the 2400 meter loop at Hawthorn Park. Here were my 2400 meter splits= 8:17, 8:08, 8:11.


----------



## Skeeney

*Friday August 14*
10 miles
I ran with Sullivan on Safari and West T. trails, and then we took an ice bath.


----------



## Skeeney

*Saturday August 15*
18 miles 
Schulz, Sullivan, and myself went to McCormick's Creek for the long run.  It was a great run, we started at about 9 am so it was very cool on the trails.


----------



## Skeeney

*Sunday August 16*
16 miles total 
AM: 8 miles on Safari Trails with Lepkowski, Schulz, and Sullivan.
PM: 8 miles on Levee Loop with "Ski" and Schulz.  After the run we did 6 X 100 m. stride and 6 X 50 m. sprint, then core.


----------



## Skeeney

*Week ending August 16*
92 miles


----------



## Skeeney

*Monday August 17*
13 miles 
Today was our first day at team camp in Brown County.  We ran the Ogle Lake Trails.


----------



## Skeeney

*Tuesday August 18*
14 miles total
AM: 4 miles on the Strahl Lake trail.  
PM: 10 miles on the mountain bike trails.


----------



## Skeeney

*Wednesday August 19*
19 miles 
We ran on the Nebo Trail.  This was the longest run mileage wise and time wise of my life.  I ran for 2 hours 25 minutes.  We had about 7 or 8 people run the whole trail which was 17.4 miles long, so we have a good group of guys training hard.


----------



## Skeeney

*Thursday August 20*
10 miles 
We ran on the pavement for a while because it had rained the night before, then we decided to try out a new trail I had never ran on before.  It took us to Ogle Lake and then we headed back to camp from there.


----------



## Skeeney

*Friday August 21*
13 miles 
Schulz and I did Safari Trails and then headed over to Levee for a little bit.  I did 6 X stride after the run and lifted and did core in the morning.


----------



## Skeeney

*Saturday August 22*
12 mile progressive run
I ran an out-and-back progressive run with Schulz and Lepkowski.  We went onto levee and to St. Mary's out in 40:00 and came back in 33:00.  We were really hitting it hard on the way back, so it turned out to be a really good workout.


----------



## Skeeney

*Sunday August 23*
15 miles total 
AM: 8 miles with Ski on Heritage Trail, then core. 
PM: 7 miles with Ski and Walters on Safari Trails.  After the run we did 6 X 100 meter stride and 6 X 50 meter sprint.  Ski is way too fast for me on the sprints!


----------



## Skeeney

*Week ending August 23*
96 miles total


----------



## Skeeney

Yesterday was my last post on here for the summer, so thank you to all who visited the site and read our blogs.  Also, a special thanks to Morgan as well for making this happen.  Our team is going to be very strong this year, so I encourage anyone who can to attend some races: we host intercollegiates, pre-nationals, and nationals on our home course.  GO TREES!


----------

